# Red And White Kentucky Walking Stick



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

The walking stick is about 48" tall and the snake is white with red spots.

Finished work on it this afternoon.

What do you think?

Do you like the colors?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I think you should delete this posting and repost it in projects where people will view it and respond. Its nice, and the colors pop, but it is in the wrong place.


----------

